

Ask HN: Do you read newspaper/newspapers everyday? - kloc

I have been reading newspaper everyday for as long as I can remember. I am thinking of canceling my subscription( I read Hindu in India). 
Reasons to stop:
1) By the time I get the newspaper next day most of the news I had already read on line.
2) Most of the news is not useful or uninteresting to me like crime, bad road, CM inaugurating a new flyover etc etc.
3) Too much paper to handle, I live in a small apartment, clean it once in a week and I have paper scattered all over my place by then.
4) The time I spend reading can be used to read something more interesting to me.
Reasons not to stop:
1) Will miss out the editorials.
2) Will miss out the weekly magazine and monthly literary review.
3) Will miss the daily cartoon strips (Calvin n Hobbes fan).<p>All of the above can be still read on line but I don't think I will be really doing it. There are more interesting things(like read Hacker News, reddit etc) to do on line :)
======
TrevorBurnham
Newspapers occupy an awkward middle point between the breaking news you can
find on a myriad of websites and the rich, analytical pieces that can be found
in good magazines (like The New Yorker and The Atlantic). Generally, there are
more efficient ways of getting your news. For instance, Slate.com has a good
daily summary of the best newspaper stories. Having said that, reading a
physical newspaper can be a relaxing activity; I read the Sunday New York
Times in print.

Here's a good lambasting of the prevalent style of newspaper writing:

<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/201001/short-writing>

Also, for the record, you can subscribe to a daily Calvin & Hobbes strip by
RSS through GoComics. The feed URL is:

[http://feeds2.feedburner.com/uclick/calvinandhobbes?format=x...](http://feeds2.feedburner.com/uclick/calvinandhobbes?format=xml)

~~~
kloc
thanks for the feed :)

------
Zev
I try and read the newspaper daily. Usually a local paper (If you're from NYC
area: I read the NY Daily News, although I used to read Newsday before the
format change), during lunch/dinner. The newspaper is something (usually) with
lots of topics to read on. Plus its cheap and I don't care about it, so if I
spill liquid on it, its not the end of the world.

I like it. It lets me keep up to date with what the politicians in the area
are doing (plus my Senators/Representative to Congress) in slightly more
detail than a paragraph buried in a CNN article. Plus the sports section is
entertaining (during baseball and football seasons, at least)

------
bugs
I kind of wish I could get the newspaper delivered here, local or more
probably the new york times.

However if I am ever staying at a place that has the newspaper delivered or
available I will pick it up and read most of the front page articles (from
each section) and flip through the rest for interesting things.

The newspaper really is a different experience from other ways of getting the
information many times you can read articles and editorials with a good amount
of thought put into them (depending on the quality of the paper) and in
general is a nice form of entertainment for an hour or so.

~~~
kloc
I agree and this is the reason I didn't cancel my subscription yet. The
newspaper I read(Hindu.co.in) is one of the best one around. Gets editorials
from NY Times, Guardian and other Indian intellectuals.

------
cema
Several years ago I stopped reading newspapers (paper versions, on the regular
basis) and watch tv. And I have a feeling that I am now better informed --
from the Internet.

However, I make a point of monitoring a number of sources, to avoid the echo
chamber effect. Many of these sources, like news.google.com, drudge report
etc, are essentially news aggregators. Others are typically social networks
like LiveJournal where I can sometimes find eyewitnesses. I still look at
newspapers (online versions), mostly when someone points to an interesting
article.

------
mrlyc
Newspapers can be a very unreliable source of news. I haven't read one every
day since January 1980 when 10,000 of us motorcyclists rode to Canberra to
protest against the latest round of "four wheels good, two wheels bad" road
rules. That trip got two paragraphs on page 3 in The Age. The following week,
two busloads of pensioners went to Canberra and were front page news.

------
chaosprophet
For me a copy of The Hindu in my left hand and a hot cup of filter coffee in
the right is the only way to start a day. I don't really watch TV, nor do I
read news online, so the newspaper is really my only source of news.

------
quizbiz
Here at a university campus, part of my daily routine is picking up the New
York Times and making a mess of the papers because I never learned how to
properly read and fold a newspaper.

~~~
kloc
and thats the reason I don't like anyone else to read my newspaper before I do
:)

------
garyrichardson
I read a news paper every because it gets me a wide range of news. Online, I
tend to focus on my interests and I don't really get a general vibe about
what's going on.

------
simonk
I still read a local paper because I get to reading reddit and HN and never
get to local news.

~~~
kloc
Keeping in mind Timothy ferris' "low information diet" I wont mind missing out
mundane local news and any important local news will appear on google news in
couple of hours anyway.

------
paraschopra
If you are in India, read Mint - highly recommended. Great business stories.

~~~
kloc
I am in bangalore and Mint is nice for sure Paras but the point is that should
I still subscribe to news"paper" or just read everything online :)

------
drhowarddrfine
I agree with all your reasons. I stopped buying the newspaper years ago.
Today, I'd not buy it because the local paper is more popular news than hard
news if it's news at all. The number of newspapers worth reading can be
counted on one hand but I'd rather pay to read those online so their
searchable. (Ack! Newspapers don't read HN, do they?)

